
Generator of random 3D abstract forms - thenormal
http://lab.aerotwist.com/webgl/strange-attractor/
======
symmetricsaurus
Pretty neat visualization of the Lorenz attractor [1].

Also worth looking into are strange attractors [2], which are closely related
to fractals.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorenz_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorenz_system)

[2]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attractor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attractor)

------
bhouston
Reminds me Doc Bailey's spore algorithms:

[http://www.imagesavant.com/](http://www.imagesavant.com/)

[http://www.imagesavant.com/genetic1.html](http://www.imagesavant.com/genetic1.html)

[http://www.imagesavant.com/index7.html](http://www.imagesavant.com/index7.html)

~~~
Davidbrcz
Do you know these images were generated ?

~~~
__alexs
Looks a lot like
[https://www.electricsheep.org/](https://www.electricsheep.org/)

~~~
xssfoofoo
Perhaps [https://www.chaoticafractals.com/](https://www.chaoticafractals.com/)
?

~~~
xssfoofoo
Or perhaps we could refer to his info page
[http://www.imagesavant.com/info.html](http://www.imagesavant.com/info.html)

------
nippples
*deterministic

~~~
bhouston
heh. But if he added a randomize button he would be accurate. :)

